# Curso Básico Electrónica Analógica



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 8, 2006)

*CURSO BÁSICO DE ELECTRÓNICA ANALÓGICA*

Las siguientes redacciones no van encausadas a crear una enciclopedia de consulta, de la cual pueda obtener información para investigaciones, ello por que el vocabulario utilizado no es del tipo científico, ya que contiene tecnicismos y definiciones propias,  pretendiendo así que la lectura de los temas sea de fácil comprensión.

Con ello se intenta que los usuarios adquieran los principios básicos de la electrónica analógica y puedan entonces hacerse partícipes en el foro de electrónica o simplemente que los temas que encuentren en el foro,  puedan comprenderlos e interesarse en ellos.


NOTAS:
1.- Es necesario Activar Animaciones de páginas web para ver los gifs animados


*DIODOS*

Existen variados Tipos de Diodos
*- Rectificador*.--Como su nombre lo dice es utilizado para permitir el paso de corriente en un solo sentido.
*- Led*-- Como indicador visual
- Baritt.
- De Avalancha. 
- De Capacidad Variable  Varicap, a diferentes niveles de tensión su Vd, varía, comportándose de manera semejante a un capacitor variable.
- De Conmutación 
- Semiconductor. 
- De Señal 
- De Unión 
- Esaki 
- Gunn 
- Impatt
- Láser-- Indicadores, curación, cortes de materiales, transmisión de datos.
- Pin 
- Schottky-- A veces se utiliza en las baterías que están alimentadas por celdas solares para proteger la batería.
- Schokley 
- Trappat 
- Túnel-- En corriente Directa al aumentar el voltaje su corriente disminuye notablemente hasta que vuelve aumentar y se mantiene.
- Unitúnel 
- Zener--Como regulador de voltaje, recortador, rectificador.

En el desarrollo del curso solo trataremos los primeros 2 tipos, RECTIFICADORES Y LED.


*DIODOS RECTIFICADORES*

*Son elementos semiconductores, lo cuál significa que están entre los conductores y los aislantes, están conformados por una unión pn. La cuál al polarizarse inversamente, crea una región de vaciamiento entre la unión ya que los portadores son atraídos a los extremos, por lo cuál no conduce y se comporta como un interruptor abierto.

*Al polarizarlo en directa, los portadores empiezan a fluir en la unión siempre y cuando el voltaje de polarización sea mayor a un voltaje de bloqueo que presenta el diodo llamado voltaje pico.

*Su composición puede ser a base de germanio con un Voltaje Pico de .3V o lo que es más común y barato de silicio con un Vp.= .7V. El Vp. Es el voltaje a partir del cuál el diodo empieza a conducir. Si la fuente de voltaje proporciona menos de Vp. el diodo nunca conducirá.


*Su símbolo lógico es 






* Diodo 





*La franja alrededor del diodo indica que ese es el Cátodo (-).

*Dependiendo de cómo polaricemos el Diodo,  se comportará como interruptor cerrado (conductor) o interruptor abierto (aislante).


*DIODOS EN CORRIENTE DIRECTA*

*-POLARIZACIÓN DIRECTA: *
Es cuando el Ánodo (+), se conecta al positivo de la Fuente de Voltaje, (+) con (+) y (-) con (-). Entonces el diodo se comporta como interruptor cerrado y permite el paso de la corriente. Tal y como se muestra en la animación.




=






*-POLARIZACIÓN INVERSA:* 
Ocurre cuando el Cátodo (-) se une al Positivo (+) de la fuente de voltaje. Lo que tenemos entonces es un interruptor abierto por el cuál no fluye corriente. Si el voltaje en inversa es muy grande, ocurre una ruptura de la unión y empieza a fluir corriente pero el diodo es ya inservible.  




=






*DIODOS EN CORRIENTE ALTERNA*

               Anteriormente, se trató el comportamiento de un diodo en Corriente Directa (CD), la cuál comúnmente es obtenida de baterías, fluye en un solo sentido del polo positivo (+), al negativo (-). Por tanto, el diodo siempre estaba en una de las 2 polarizaciones, directa o inversa.

    En el caso de la Corriente Alterna (CA),  “la que se obtiene de los tomacorrientes caseros”, la corriente fluye en ambos sentidos, “va y viene”, un semiciclo polariza al diodo en directa y al siguiente en inversa.

La corriente alterna en sí no tiene polaridad como en una batería, pero para hacerlo más fácil de comprender, llamaremos positivo (+) al semiciclo que polariza en directa al diodo, y negativo (-) al que lo polariza en inversa.

    En la animación, se muestra la forma de onda senoidal, perteneciente a la CA, iniciando con un semiciclo (+), partiendo de un voltaje de 0v, hasta el voltaje máximo y comienza  descender, pasando por el punto de los 0v e iniciando el semiciclo (-). 

    Durante los semiciclos (+), la fuente de CA, polariza directamente al diodo, quedando el (+) de la fuente con el (+) del diodo y el (-) con (-).  Durante todo este semiciclo, el diodo conduce comportándose como un interruptor cerrado.

    Al pasar al semiciclo (-), el diodo queda polarizado inversamente, por lo tanto no conduce y se comporta como un interruptor abierto.




=





NOTA: Los diodos, se están considerando como ideales, lo que significa que no necesitan un cierto voltaje para que ocurra intercambio de portadores a través de la unión. Por ello no consideramos el voltaje pico, para un diodo real, a pesar de que el diodo estuviese polarizado directamente por la fuente, si esta no proporciona más del voltaje pico, el diodo nunca conducirá.



DIODOS EMPLEADOS PARA RECTIFICAR CA

*1.-MEDIA ONDA*

El último diagrama presentado (Diodo + fuente de CA), es mejor conocido como rectificador de media onda, por el motivo de que solo durante un semiciclo conduce.

Si en serie con el diodo, colocamos una carga = resistencia, por ejemplo un foco, solo encenderá durante el semiciclo durante el cuál el diodo conduce, el cuál es el (+).

Por lo tanto, el foco estará parpadeando, ello se muestra en la animación, en esta ocasión, ya no representaré al diodo como interruptor cerrado y abierto, confiando en que eso ya quedó entendido, de igual manera omití las flechas de flujo de corriente, solo cabe recordar que durante el semiciclo (+), el diodo se polariza en directa = interruptor cerrado, con lo cuál la corriente fluye a través de todo el circuito y el foco enciende, en el semiciclo (-), el diodo se polariza en inversa y no conduce, no hay flujo de corriente a través del circuito y por tanto el foco no enciende.






En este caso le conecte un foco para tener una salida visual, las ondas que se muestran son las que veríamos si conectáramos un osciloscopio, en lugar el foco podría colocarse un motor… 

La salida, es el conjunto de los semiciclos (+), a los cuales  el diodo les permitió el paso, los semiciclos (-), son bloqueados por el diodo y no llegan al foco, por eso no aparecen a la salida. 

Tenemos entonces que mientras que la entrada era un voltaje de CA “semiciclos (+) y (-)”,  la salida en un voltaje de Corriente Directa CD, al poseer solo semiciclos (+).

    Con un arreglo de 2 diodos se puede aprovechar el semiciclo negativo, ese rectificador es llamado de onda completa, pero no lo explicaré ya que no es muy utilizado, si alguien tiene interés en el hágamelo saber y se tratará el tema.

*2.- RECTIFICADOR TIPO PUENTE*

    El rectificador tipo puente, es el más utilizado, es común encontrarlo en las fuentes de voltaje de casi todos los equipos.

    Consta del arreglo de 4 diodos, de los cuáles 2 conducen en cada semiciclo mientras los otros están en inversa sin conducir.

    Volveré a recurrir a la utilización de flechas para indicar por que diodos y en que dirección a través de la carga fluye la corriente, en la animación la carga, una vez más es representada por un foco.






    Durante el semiciclo (+), D1 y D3, son polarizados directamente por la fuente de CA, D1 conduce la corriente a través de la carga y a través de D3 la corriente regresa a la Fuente CA a su polo (-). Durante este semiciclo D2 y D4 están polarizados en inversa por tanto no conducen.

    En el semiciclo (-), los que estarán en inversa serán D1 y D3, mientras D2 y D4 son polarizados en directa, D2 empieza a conducir a través de la carga y la corriente regresa por D4.

    La salida obtenida del rectificador, llega a la carga de manera unidireccional, lo que equivale a un solo sentido, de (+) a (-), lo que es mejor conocido como Corriente Directa (CD).

    Con este arreglo de diodos, se aprovechan los 2 semiciclos de la señal de entrada.

    Recordando que un ciclo, ocurre al volver al punto de inicio, en la señal de entrada CA, un ciclo completo consta de 2 semiciclos (+) y (-). En la animación, cada semiciclo dura 6 segundos, por tanto un ciclo completo ocurre cada 12 segundos. Tenemos entonces que la frecuencia de la señal de entrada es = 1/12 = .0833 = 83.3 milihertz.

    Al pasar por el rectificador, el semiciclo (-), es “convertido” en  (+), por ello, en la señal de salida no existe semiciclo (-), entonces cada ciclo inicia en 0 V, asciende hasta su valor pico y termina cuando este desciende. Con lo cuál obtenemos que, cada ciclo ocurre cada 6 segundos = 1/6 = .166 = 166 milihertz.

    Lo anterior, revela que este tipo de rectificador, tiene como ventaja que aprovecha ambos semiciclos, con lo cuál se duplica la frecuencia con que la corriente llega a la carga y en nuestro caso el foco seguirá parpadeando, pero ahora será por el hecho de que la CA baja hasta 0v para luego volver a subir.

Para resolver esa caída de tensión se utilizan filtros pero eso se verá más adelante.


Por el momento eso es lo que llevo, cualquier duda o corrección es bienvenida


Agregado por el moderador.
Agradecemos a @mariano22 por compartir el documento adjunto.

Curso Práctico de Electrónica Básica


----------



## trastornao (Ago 16, 2006)

lo encuentro bueno pero recuerda ke la corriente viaja de - a + no de + a - adiocin y esta muy bueno


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 16, 2006)

trastornao dijo:
			
		

> lo encuentro bueno pero recuerda ke la corriente viaja de - a + no de + a - adiocin y esta muy bueno



Yup , gracias por la observación  El detalle es que eso gifs ya los tenía hechos de hace un buen tiempo 

En algún tiempecillo buscaré información al respecto y lo corrijo 

Saludos


----------



## VichoT (Sep 19, 2006)

Holas.Nada que decir del tutorial salvo que esta bueno ...aunque para serte franco pense que seria algo mas completo abarcando mas elementos...jejeje solo es una observacion personal y porfavor no sientas esto como una critica selo dificil que es darse el tiempo para hacer algo como esto..solo escribo mi impresion.

Otra cosa.trastornao.Tines razon el flujo de corriente electronica va de - a + pero ten en cuenta que en la antiguedad(en los comiensos de la electricidad) se creia que la corriente fluia de + a - y todos los textos desde entonces aceptan este sentido..... algunos lo llaman sentido electrico ( el real sera el sentido electronico) ademas en cierta formala corriente va de + a - (si sigues los huecos dejados por los electrones) asi todo esto se transformadorrma en un simple acuerdo para poder entender todos dela misma forma la corriente electrica y sus efectos.

BYE!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Sep 19, 2006)

VichoT dijo:
			
		

> Holas.Nada que decir del tutorial salvo que esta bueno ...aunque para serte franco pense que seria algo mas completo abarcando mas elementos...jejeje solo es una observacion personal y porfavor no sientas esto como una critica selo dificil que es darse el tiempo para hacer algo como esto..solo escribo mi impresion.
> 
> Otra cosa.trastornao.Tines razon el flujo de corriente electronica va de - a + pero ten en cuenta que en la antiguedad(en los comiensos de la electricidad) se creia que la corriente fluia de + a - y todos los textos desde entonces aceptan este sentido..... algunos lo llaman sentido electrico ( el real sera el sentido electronico) ademas en cierta formala corriente va de + a - (si sigues los huecos dejados por los electrones) asi todo esto se transformadorrma en un simple acuerdo para poder entender todos dela misma forma la corriente electrica y sus efectos.
> 
> BYE!



Hola no se apure no soy de los que se enojan , la verdad es que quedé un poco enfandadón de estar haciendo gifs animados y por eso esta detenido el curso este 

Y en cuanto a lo del flujo de la corriente, es cierto, pero yo recuerdo que cuando yo aprendí electrónica me lo enseñaron de esa manera y me dijeron que era más sencillo comprenderlo así  a estar imaginando lso electrones en sentido contrario lo mismo que con la CA, realmente no existen semiciclos + y - pero es para lograr un fácil comprensión.

Saludos y gracias por todos los comentarios


----------



## tapi8 (Sep 25, 2006)

hola esta bien el tutorial y respecto a una obserbacion que te hacen por ahi es verdad que la corriente va de - a + pero en la teoria siempre se toma como has hecho tu de + a -


----------



## barritas (Oct 7, 2006)

quiero que sepas que tu información es de gran ayuda para aquellos que la necesitan como un servidor que apenas se adentra en este asunto de la electronica debido a que en lo personal estoy estudiando mecatronica y no se gran cosa de electronica pero con este tipo de ayuda creo que voy a saber mas que mis compañeros   y es un gesto bueno de tu parte darte el tiempo para hacer este tipo de cosas    felicidades y gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Oct 7, 2006)

barritas dijo:
			
		

> quiero que sepas que tu información es de gran ayuda para aquellos que la necesitan como un servidor que apenas se adentra en este asunto de la electronica debido a que en lo personal estoy estudiando mecatronica y no se gran cosa de electronica pero con este tipo de ayuda creo que voy a saber mas que mis compañeros   y es un gesto bueno de tu parte darte el tiempo para hacer este tipo de cosas    felicidades y gracias



Hola y Gracias, lamentablemente no he podico hacerlo más completo pues el trabajo no me deja tiempo libre, sin embargo si alguien agregarle algo, todos los aportes son bienvenidos.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## VichoT (Oct 7, 2006)

EinSoldiatGott dijo:
			
		

> Hola y Gracias, lamentablemente no he podico hacerlo más completo pues el trabajo no me deja tiempo libre, sin embargo si alguien agregarle algo, todos los aportes son bienvenidos.
> 
> Saludos y gracias



Holas.EinSoldiatGott. Seria bueno que antes de pedir alguna ayuda publicaras un indice tentativo asi  los colaboradores podrian guiarse por el indice y ahorrarte trabajo ediatando algunos temas que no estaban en tu lista original....recuerda que esto es tu obra y las colaboraciones deben reguirse segun tu ida dela obra....

Esperando la lista y tb poder ayudar.

BYE!


----------



## agustinzzz (Feb 25, 2007)

En cuanto a los comentarios anteriores, por definicion la corriente electrica va de + a -, lo que va de - a + son los electrones


----------



## piltrafa (May 9, 2007)

Muchas gracias por este tipo de información, los convencionalismos los dejo para los eruditos, yo quiero aprender, y la verdad que con los gráficos y con los diagramas es mas facil, y esta muy bien explicado. asi que adelante, y no te amilanes por sugerencias banales. lo que importa es que el concepto se entienda.


----------



## pabloshi (Jul 17, 2007)

Buen manual.

Y no te preocupes por la polaridad, en el trabajo utilizamos la polaridad de la corriente de  + a -, es cierto que circula de - a +. Pero no somos fisicos, para andar fijandonos en esos detalles, en la practica da lo mismo. Es mas, la practica te dice ke la corriente va de + a -, o acaso no usamos multimetros para hacer mediciones y estos se emplean la corriente convencional (no la corriente electronica) para colocar las puntas?

Gracias!

Chau


----------



## MordeN_GroM (Oct 17, 2007)

Saludos. me gusto la verdad. claro q aun esta en proceso ya q es el inicio y no se ah concluido pero t felicito, simepre es bueno reafirmar de buena manera los conocimientos.yo soy nuevo en este foro pero supongo q mi opinion tambien cuenta.Se agradece


----------



## Trick21 (Oct 27, 2007)

la verdad te felicito me sirvio de mucho. pero. pero hay algo que no me quedo claro. si por  el diodo Rectificador solo pasa +  anda todo lo que le conecte?. o solo algunas cosas especificas?

y cual es la funcion principal de diodo Rectificador?


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Oct 27, 2007)

Trick21 dijo:
			
		

> la verdad te felicito me sirvio de mucho. pero. pero hay algo que no me quedo claro. si por  el diodo Rectificador solo pasa +  anda todo lo que le conecte?. o solo algunas cosas especificas?
> 
> y cual es la funcion principal de diodo Rectificador?



En realidad casi toda la corriente que se tenía inicialmente, simplemente que ahora fluye cn una sola polaridad.

Saludos


----------



## Nimer (Nov 29, 2007)

En el colegio me dijeron que para analizar la materia desde el punto eléctrico o electrónico, la corriente viaja del positivo al negativo.
Pero para analizarlo del lado físico, va de negativo a positivo.
Así que está bien así.


----------



## yack (Mar 13, 2008)

saben yo estoy realizando una lampara de leds y me gustaria saber com identificar el numero con el que me permiten saber la hoja de datos de los leds esto es para saber la corriente qe consume un led de luz blanca ultrabrillante que son con los que quiero hacer mi lampara

ojala puedan ayudarme


----------



## dnschosen (Mar 25, 2008)

hi buen tuto sabes pero hace tiempo tuve una duda sobre los puentes rectificadores de onda completa sabes! y por mas que busque nunca encontre un buen ejemplo como tus gif sabes! 

vi que en tu tutorial habia de media onda mas no de onda complr pero en este mundo de la electronica y telecomunicaciones cualquier ayuda es buena un abrazo a todos los usuarios de este gran foro su amigo Dnschosen!


----------



## jacklead (May 23, 2008)

Hola a todos, quisiera que me echaran una mano, he buscado bastante en el foro pero no he encontrado una respuesta o duda a lo sgte:
Soy nuevo en esto de la electronica empirica, y he armado algunos montajes pero todos con baterias de nueve voltios. Cuando aparece un circuito que usa un transformador no sé como conectarlo al circuito, pues me da miedo hacer un corto y no solo quemar los componentes del montaje, sino también algún electrodoméstico. NO sé que me puedan recomendar, por ejemplo no sé como utlizar la energía de mi casa para alimentar mis montaje, el alumbrado en mi país es de 110-120v más o menos....muchas gracias por todo y espero una ayuda


----------



## Jorge Lopez (Ago 1, 2008)

jacklead dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, quisiera que me echaran una mano, he buscado bastante en el foro pero no he encontrado una respuesta o duda a lo sgte:
> Soy nuevo en esto de la electronica empirica, y he armado algunos montajes pero todos con baterias de nueve voltios. Cuando aparece un circuito que usa un transformador no sé como conectarlo al circuito, pues me da miedo hacer un corto y no solo quemar los componentes del montaje, sino también algún electrodoméstico. NO sé que me puedan recomendar, por ejemplo no sé como utlizar la energía de mi casa para alimentar mis montaje, el alumbrado en mi país es de 110-120v más o menos....muchas gracias por todo y espero una ayuda




puedes utilizar cualquer fuente de alimentación, si los circuitos que montas no consumen mucha energia puedes usar por ejemplo el cargador de un telf. movil o similar en ellos está indicado el voltajeen V y la intensidad en A o mA que son capaces de suministrar y normalmente son mas economicas que una fuente de alimentación de laboratorio


----------



## Necrogrinders (Oct 10, 2008)

muy bueno el tutorial. Un detalle que me llamó la atención es que te faltó incluir el rectificador con toma intermedia, con dos diodos. Imagino que lo habrás omitido por ser poco frecuente.

Saludos


----------



## danie uribe (Oct 27, 2008)

me parece de mucha ayuda para los que tienen conocimientos muy básicos o nulos sobre el tema, con respecto a comentarios anteriores la corriente va de - a + pero por convencion (se explica asi en todas partes) se toma de + a -.


----------



## Limbo (Nov 17, 2008)

Buenas,



			
				trastornao dijo:
			
		

> lo encuentro bueno pero recuerda que la corriente viaja de - a + no de + a - adiocin y esta muy bueno


Y para "traducir" un esquema con la manera convencional a la real? Solo es cambiar en el esquema la alimentacion o hay que invertir todo el esquema? Me explico?

Un saludo y graciaas!


----------



## marioxcc (May 9, 2009)

trastornao dijo:
			
		

> lo encuentro bueno pero recuerda k[n][/n]e la corriente viaja de - a + no de + a - adiocin y esta muy bueno


La corriente no fluye, lo que fluye es la carga. La corriente es la taza de transferencia de carga.
Los elecrones tienen una carga negativa y fluyen de negativo al positivo.
Los hoyos tienen una carga positiva y fluyen de positivo a negativo (Los hoyos son una abstraccion de donde "falta" un electron).
Los aniones fluyen de negativo a positivo.
Los cationes de positivo a negativo.


----------



## menduco (Jul 25, 2009)

muy bueno... me hizo recordar a la secundaria jaja... queria acotar algo sobre los diferentes tipos de diodos.. no imaginaba q existieran tantos jaja yo conozco uno que es solo de germanio q se lo conoce tambien como ojo de gato, se podria agregar como un dato mas... tal vez este ahi entre los mencionados y yo no lo sepa jajaja

Felicitaciones por las graficas!

saludos


----------



## Gercha (Ago 2, 2009)

hola EinSoldiatGott
la verdad muy bueno el curso, pero tnego una cosa que decirte. A lo ultimo pusites:

 "La salida obtenida del rectificador, llega a la carga de manera unidireccional, lo que equivale a un solo sentido, de (+) a (-), lo que es mejor conocido como Corriente Directa (CD)."

Para que sea corriente directa, todo los semiciclos positivos que qudaron tiene que filtarse con capacitores para que la grafica de la corriente quede lineal, la cual es la grafica de la corriente directa.

CREO QUE ES ASI.

Pero como ya dijieron algunos no es facil hacer un curso como este.


----------



## polaelectronica (Ago 9, 2009)

Primeramente quisiera mencionar que este tipo de tutorial como lo mencionan algunos de las personas que ya observaron y se culturalizaron con este tema es uno de los que el programa de esta materia lo denota importante y los gifts contienen una explicacion completa para los que apenas son principiantes y no logran comprender con los catedraticos y entran a este tipo de foros para involuccrarse mas , si logran ver desde otra perspectiva la inf. esta muy bueno el tutorrial ojala lograras hacer uno con transistores npn y pnp pero con explicacion de formulas matematicas de los hibridos o de pequeña señal como los quieras llamar estaria muy bien con gifts para esa explicacion ......

Muy bueno!

aqui andamos para lo que se ofresca...


----------



## lapulga5 (Sep 8, 2009)

EinSoldiatGott dijo:


> Yup , gracias por la observación  El detalle es que eso gifs ya los tenía hechos de hace un buen tiempo
> 
> En algún tiempecillo buscaré información al respecto y lo corrijo
> 
> Saludos


 De hecho, no creo que este mal que la coriente circule de positivo a negativo. De hecho, ese es el sentido convencional de la corriente, se ha establecido así desde hace tiempo. Uno dice que, físicamente, los electrones son los que se mueven a travéz del circuito, ya que estos son los únicos que pueden "saltar" de átomo en átomo, y entonces, corresponde que vayan desde el - (donde sobran electrones) al positivo (donde faltan); pero el hecho es que, de todos modos, nunca podremos saber si en realidad los electrones son negativos, ya que esto también se estableció por convención. SI se hubiera acordado que los protones son negativos y los electrones positivos, no habría nigún problema en diferenciar el sentido convensional o el físico (llamamoslo asi) de la corriente. El hecho de que por convención la corriente vaya de + a - y que los electrones sean - implica una incoherencia entre lo acordado y lo lógico, así que creo que decir que la corriente va de + a - es, conceptualmente, incorrecto, pero es lo acordado y ya no vale la pena discutirlo; sería como discutir que los electrones tendrían que ser positivos y eso, es algo tonto.
Saludos...


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 14, 2009)

Agradecemos a @mariano22 por compartir el documento adjunto.

Curso Práctico de Electrónica Básica


----------



## Pipeska (Sep 24, 2009)

Esta bueno el curso me gusto ademas se explica muy facilmente gracias a los gifs una cosa alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar información sobre como calcular los voltajes RMS medio pick pick to pick etc?


----------



## lawebdejorge (Sep 29, 2009)

excelente curso, me ayudo bastante y aclaro varias dudas, saludos y gracias


----------



## framogaza (Oct 26, 2009)

Te agradezco por el tutorial, ahora me sacare unos cuantos 10  gracias de antemano y sigue asi... saludos


----------



## drekc (Oct 27, 2009)

Hola muy buen dia!! 
Diran que simpre hay un aguafiestas, en este caso "soy una aguafiestas" pero creo que información hay demasiada y regada por toda la red mundial (internet), lo que necesitamos son manuales,videos tutoriales y diagramas para poder entender esto mejor, soy estudiante del 2° semestre de electronica y quiero compartir toda la información con el fin de la educaion mundial, asi que me pongo a disposicion de todos para cualquie cosa en lo que les pueda ayudar.... saludos sofia!


----------



## juergenaut (Oct 28, 2009)

la verdad que dicho tutorial para mi esta muy bien redacctado y conforme a lo que te dicen muchos sobre que esta un tanto incompleto, la verdad pienso que esta muy bien adecuado para un principiante en el tema ya que no se le puede dejar ir toda la información de bomba, porque no la podra enterder de un modo adecuado.

y con respecto a lo de la corriente es cierto: se sabe que viaja de - a +, pero esta dicho que nosotros trabajaremos como que si esta funcionara de + a -; asi que no te preocupes, el dato esta bien..

muchas gracias por el documento; estuvo muy interesante..
te lo dice un principiante.


----------



## Grey Fox (Oct 28, 2009)

a que buen tema peor la verdad no entiendo mucho eso de uniones NPN PNP  y los demas me confunden mucho ademas que no se muy bien que es eso esque la verdad soy principiante y que me digan esto de los diodos, rectificadores y de mas pues como que la verdad no lo veo muy basico o sera bueno esque al parecer esto es elctronica analogica por que yo estoy aprendiendo en la escuela la electronica pero logica, 
y llevamos que leds, resistencias, fotoresistencias, compuertas logicas no es algo muy sorprendente para uds supngo 

y bueno con respecto a los + y - mi profe me dijo que.:

la corriente va de negativo a positivo pero ahoa si que en la vida real o algo asi pero que en didactica como es esto es mejor enseñar de positivo a negativo 

por asi decirlo:
practica de - a + 
didactica de + a -


les mando muchos saludos su nuevo amigo alfredo! les deseo surte y que avance la tecnologia para dejar de comprar tecnologia y empezar a hacerla


----------



## JoniDf (Nov 14, 2009)

Muy util ! Gracias !
Saludos!


----------



## marcyy (Nov 22, 2009)

bueno, me lei todo el hilo y el tutorial, solo me queda el archivo subido.

me parece bueno el tutorial por el hecho de que es corto y simple. lo que pasa es que quiero encontrar mas tutoriales como este pero que profundicen mas.

yo estudio electronica por loq ue lo contado en este tutorial ya lo sabia pero nunca biene mal recordar

me gustaria saber si hay mas tutoriales


----------



## mariano22 (Nov 22, 2009)

entra a la seccion tutoriales del foro y encontraras gran variedad... saludos


----------



## Diego_Janssen (Nov 23, 2009)

Muy Buen curso, algo bastante muy basico pero es bueno para los muuuy principiantes.. yo soy principiante pero eso es cmo un dos mas dos jaja..
Igual muchas gracias.. no sabiq eu habia tantan cantidad de diosdos jaj.. muchas gracias.. Diegoo..


----------



## nickiler (Dic 6, 2009)

Jorge Lopez dijo:


> puedes utilizar cualquer fuente de alimentación, si los circuitos que montas no consumen mucha energia puedes usar por ejemplo el cargador de un telf. movil o similar en ellos está indicado el voltajeen V y la intensidad en A o mA que son capaces de suministrar y normalmente son mas economicas que una fuente de alimentación de laboratorio



Si, de hecho eso fue lo que yo hice hace poco. cogi un cargador de celular que lleva de 10-120 a 5 V, y lo conecté a un jack para que alimentara mi circuito. Ademas de eso, le puse un fusible para evitar cortos, y yn switch con un led para indicar cuando la feunte esta on u off. Muy practico y facil de  hacer.


----------



## Replica (Dic 20, 2009)

Hola tengo la siguiente duda: el profesor me mando hacer un circuito con un puente rectificador de media onda, otro de onda completa y por ultimo el puente de Graetz y me ha pedido que CALCULE la It y  el Vt en la corriente alterna y la parte de corriente continua del circuito y no lo encuentro por ningun lado me podriais ayudar??? Gracias


----------



## cientifico007 (Ene 4, 2010)

hola la vdd es muy grato encontrarse con personas como tu
y encontrarse con este tipo de material,
te agradesco porque muy pocas personas
se detienen a explicar a detalle cuestiones elementales que
algunos de nosotros en ocasiones ignoramos
y cuando no lo ignoramos, tal vez por un poco de egoismo
no lo compartimos con los demas.
excelente aporte!!
y felicidades


----------



## darkharoc (Ene 31, 2010)

hola me parece un tutorial muy bueno para los que estamos principiando.
gracias


----------



## JOHN BONACHON (Feb 1, 2010)

Hola, despues de tanto tiempo que has publicado tu tutorial, y yo despues de tanto tiempo que paso cuando curse esa materia, hasta ahora me queda mas claro el funcionamiento de esto, solo que tu sabes en la escuela lo enseñan con calculos y demas marañas, muy buena la intencion de tu parte, sigue asi y nos ayudaras bastante.... Saludos hermano y en hora buena t felicito por lo que haces, muchisimas gracias deverdad


----------



## Azhy (Feb 10, 2010)

No está mal el cursillo para dar una idea general acerca de los diodos y su uso. Precisamente antes de navidad hicimos un rectificador puente y calló en el exámen  está bien que se expliquen un poco estas cosas. Saludos.


----------



## snakewather (Feb 10, 2010)

Hola replica sobre la duda que planteas esto te puede ayudar http://fisicaelectronica.galeon.com/rectificador.htm y tambien te recomendaria el libro de Donald L. Shilling  y Charles Blelove ¨circuitos electronicos Discretos e integrados¨ ed. MARCOMBO


----------



## Arturo Soto (Feb 13, 2010)

Soy nuevo en esto de la electronica a pesar de ello me parece un buenisimo aporte 
ya que me despejo algunas dudas acerca de como se comportan los diodos en un circuito 
Felicidades desde México.   Mty. Nuevo leon


----------



## sento87 (Abr 9, 2010)

Hola buenas, me encuentro en estos momentos leyendo el tutorial que alguno de vosotros (No recuerdo quien, ni en que momento) enlazó aquí sobre transistores:
http://perso.wanadoo.es/luis_ju/edigital/qnpn_pnp.html​
Pero lo que pretendía averiguar era la corriente necesaria en la base por ejemplo en el primer caso para hacer conducir toda la corriente de colector a emisor.





​Aquí por ejemplo por que ha elegido 10K con lo que le da 1.2mA ¿Por que 1.2? que relación sigue?
Está muy bien explicado solo me falta eso...

Un saludo y gracias!

Creo que es con:
Ib = Ic/Hfe
Siendo Hfe un dato del transistor ¿no es así? Un saludo


----------



## foso (Abr 13, 2010)

la tension base-emisor es de 0.6 V aprox. ( cuando el transistor esta en region activa).  Con lo cual tenes una tension de 12V - 0.6V = 11.4V aplicada a la resistencia de 10k. Entonces Ib = 11.4V / 10kohm = 1.14 mA.

Ahora mltiplicando Ib por el Hfe sacas la corriente de colector.

Saludos


----------



## Munire (Abr 16, 2010)

EinSoldiatGott dijo:


> *-POLARIZACIÓN INVERSA:*
> Ocurre cuando el Cátodo (-) se une al Positivo (+) de la fuente de voltaje. Lo que tenemos entonces es un interruptor abierto por el cuál no fluye corriente. Si el voltaje en inversa es muy grande, ocurre una ruptura de la unión y empieza a fluir corriente pero el diodo es ya inservible.
> 
> 
> ...



si me permites un apunte... la flechas sobran por que pueden dar lugar a equivocacion puesto que no circula corriente desde el polo positivo hasta el diodo (ni hasta el interruptor)

saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 16, 2010)

Hola.

Idealmente no hay flujo de corriente en el diodo, aunque en la realidad si hay corriente (la corriente de fuga o reverse current).[/SIZE]
[/SIZE][/SIZE] 
Imagino que las flechas son con fines de hacer notar que la corriente no fluye, desde un punto de vista práctico o didáctico, ya que en el caso del interruptor no hay flujo de corriente, y por lo tanto no debe haber una flecha en movimiento.
[/SIZE] 
Pero creo que estas imagenes en el sitio de origen deben tener algún texto que hagan referencia al movimiento de la fecha.
[/SIZE] 
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Munire (Abr 16, 2010)

ya ya me imaginaba que las flechas eran para hacer ver que no pasa la corriente. solo que alguien que no sepa puede pensar que la corriente va hasta el interruptor y luego se para

saludos


----------



## sirlyon (Abr 19, 2010)

Muy bueno el aporte, muchas gracias seguir asi. Un saludo


----------



## kekoss (Abr 23, 2010)

esta bueno el pequeño curso sobre todo porque tiene gifts y es mas facil visualizarlo asi, sobre todo el funcionamiento del puente de diodos


----------



## maritenz (May 7, 2010)

lo voy a tener en cuenta el año siguiente en la facu. gracias.


----------



## zaiz (May 7, 2010)

sento87 dijo:


> Hola buenas, me encuentro en estos momentos leyendo el tutorial que alguno de vosotros (No recuerdo quien, ni en que momento) enlazó aquí sobre transistores:
> http://perso.wanadoo.es/luis_ju/edigital/qnpn_pnp.html​
> Pero lo que pretendía averiguar era la corriente necesaria en la base por ejemplo en el primer caso para hacer conducir toda la corriente de colector a emisor.
> 
> ...


----------



## MiremireMcFly (May 10, 2010)

hola, está muy bueno tu manual, yo tengo una preguntilla: porqué en ocasiones en las simulaciones se conectan diodos virtuales? hay que conectar diodos de propósito general en el circuito físico?


----------



## Max13 (May 21, 2010)

hola, me ha gustado mucho esta explicación sobre los diodos y espero con impaciencia próximas entregas


----------



## sento87 (May 21, 2010)

Hola MiremireMcFly a que te refieres con los diodos, en los relés? 
Si es esto, es para descargar la energía almacenada en la bobina...

Un saludo.


----------



## blackpic (May 21, 2010)

Hola
Sento87 como bien lo dices es para descargar la energia que acumula la bobina del rele... en este caso se le conoce como fuerza electromotriz, que no es mas que la energia inductiva que genera la bobina,,, el diodo sirve para protejer el transistor en este caso de esa corriente inverza que es generada por la bobina del rele....

Espero haver ayudado en algo....


----------



## DanNeil (Jun 2, 2010)

Gracias, es genial. este curso es valioso sin duda, y si hay comentarios, que bueno que sean constructivos para apoyar la iniciativa.


----------



## talante (Jun 17, 2010)

Si la corriente va de neg a pos. ;son electrones con carga negativa a donde van a ir. pero a los fines de análisis diseño o no se lo que importa poco, vasta con no cambiar a medio camino, porque si estás haciendo cálculos no te dá lo mismo multiplicar por +5 que por -5.


----------



## sento87 (Jun 17, 2010)

Si no me equivoco es por que en el negativo tenemos un exceso de electrones y en el positivo un defecto de ellos o un exceso de huecos (Carga positiva). Entonces tienden a compensarse y los electrones tienden a colocarse en el sitio de los huecos...

Tu cuando calculas no hace falta que te marees con esto.


----------



## talante (Jun 17, 2010)

a sento87 claro, pero si te tomás el trabajo de mirar varios libros o artículos en revistas vas a ver que unos ponen la "flechita" para un lado y otros para otro cuando indican el sentido de la corriente. Y es por que no tiene importancia. Pero todos estamos de acuerdo: la corriente eléctrica es un montón de electrones corriendo por un conductor ( ojo a unos pocos m/s no recuerdo, lo que tiene la velocidad de la luz es la trasmisión del impulso eléctrico, o sea en términos simples en un conductor de 300.000 kilómetros, por una punta entra un electrón,y   un segundo después sale otro por otra punta) pero siempre de - a+


----------



## leonardo lopez (Jun 18, 2010)

Tutorial consciso y claro


----------



## AF117 (Jul 18, 2010)

Muy buen post.Me ayudo a entender la cuestion de los puentes para fuentes de alimentacion.
No me molestan los sentidos en que van las flechas....despues de todo como dijo alguien en el post, sol es un tema principalmente asociado a la fisica y sin tanta importancia en el resultado de la electronica.
Solo una pregunta de un principiante:
¿Por que en el esquema y en el funcionamiento del puente de diodos, en el primer ciclo la carga se transfiere(o la corriente circula, como guste) a traves de D3 y no de D4 (al regresar desde el foco al otro polo de la fuente).En este caso por lo que veo(soy amateur) podria seguir ambos caminos ya que D4 y D3 estan en la misma posicion con el Anodo hacia el foco.
Lo unico que veo es que D3 sale hacia el polo en fase negativa de la fuente.Mientras que D4 sigue camino hacia el mismo lugar del que venia la carga(polo en fase positiva de la fuente).
Es por la diferencia de tension que la carga va hacia D3(si se dirige al polo negativo hay una gran diferencia de tension)? ya que si siguiera por D4 volveria al positivo(no habria variacion de tension respecto a la tension que se poseia) y en ese caso no habria un cortocircuito cuando se tocaran los dos positivos?
Lo mismo pasa en el otro ciclo, pero al reves(respecto a D3 y D4).
Espero que alguien pueda entender mi pregunta.
Saludos


----------



## senadi (Jul 25, 2010)

De acuerdo con el compañero esta comprobado que la corriente viaja de la polaridad - hacia la + ojala y utilicemos  las convenciones establecidas 

Deverias utilizar leds de chorro son los mejores para este tipo de circuitos y te permiten tener una gran cantidad de luz ojala te sirva la informacion


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Sep 21, 2010)

Muy buen tutorial 

facil de entender, y ayuda a que muchos de nosotros se nos recuerde esos pequeños detalles que a veces se nos olvidan XD
el unico error (y que ya nombraron) fue la circulacion de la corriente,,,, originalmente es de (-) a (+)
por lo demas, esta todo muy bien!!!!


----------



## kike20091971 (Nov 7, 2010)

hola como digo de electronica mas corag que otra cosa por lo que pido si me podran pasar algun listado de las abreviaturas que se usan en los planos de plaquetas y su significado lo mas basico desde ya gracias


----------



## nemesisnaraku (May 24, 2011)

Gracias me ayudo a entender mas acerca de los diodos


----------



## Naders150 (May 30, 2011)

micolau baje la información que esta en el primer mensaje, me ayudo bastante, tenes de casualidad los demás artículos o la continuación de ese curso o como se llama para rebuscarlo (soy bueno en eso)


----------



## jsebastian132009 (Jun 12, 2011)

muy buenoo !! XD !


----------



## jimmyc (Jun 21, 2011)

Excelente, pero hubiera puesto un link con algun blog, seria mas comodo para la lectura


----------



## yunieskycg (Jun 25, 2011)

trastornao dijo:


> lo encuentro bueno pero recuerda *QE*e la corriente viaja de - a + no de + a - adiocin y esta muy bueno



Quisiera q*UE* de alguna forma y en dependencia del tiempo disponible;me expliquen esta cuestion de q*UE* la corriente viaja de - a +,porque la verdad q*UE* me cuesta trabajo entenderlo....me ayudaria un ejemplo practico,ya sea fisico y si es posible electrico......De veras q*UE* puede parecer absurdo,pero esto es algo q*UE* me es muy dificil de entender desde el punto de vista electrico....Se q*UE* la corriente electrica viaja por espacios libres q*UE* dejan los electrones de los niveles externos de los atomos,los cuales dejarian estos espacios libres q*UE* pueden ser ocupados por otros electrones q*UE* por supuesto estan cargados negativamente,entonces  desde este punto de vista si es entendible y logico decir q*UE* la corriente electrica va desde - a +,pero esto es solo desde el punto de vista fisico,no electrico.Pues asi solo explicariamos el fenomeno de conduccion de la corriente ,pero al analizar cualquier circuito electrico seria logico afirmar q*UE* la corriente va desde - a +????
Por favor ayudenme a entender esto para poder dormir tranquilo.......Quisiera q*UE* me explicaran en algun ejemplo practico de algun circuito en el q*UE* la corriente se tome q*UE* viaje como verdaderamente viaja segun los fenomenos fisicos, de - a +


----------



## Cacho (Jun 25, 2011)

Por favor no escribas como en un chat.

Por lo de tu pregunta, es muy simple: Lo que se mueve son los electrones. Los electrones tienen carga............... (ahí completás vos) y el polo que tiene más electrones será entonces desde donde sale la corriente (los electrones). Como los electrones tienen carga .................., el polo que tiene muchos electrones será el ............... 

El otro polo será, por simple oposición, el ................. Originalmente se descubrió que había materiales que adquirían "propiedades" al frotarlos con otros (electrostática) y se asumió que los que adquirían eso eran los positivos. De ahí sale la convención de poner la corriente de + a -. Los electrones... bueno, son rebeldes y no le prestaron atención a esa idea que tuvieron los físicos de antaño, así que siguieron moviéndose como siempre, de - a +.

Ponete a buscar esquemas de circulación de electrones en las válvulas, ahí lo vas a ver clarito.

Saludos


----------



## gusmarr (Jun 26, 2011)

Hola. Alguien sabe que puente rectificador puedo usar de 6 u 8 amperios, y un rango que arranque desde los 10 vol?? 
Por favor, si alguien me puede orientar lo agradecere mucho.


----------



## BKAR (Jun 26, 2011)

En que se basa la puerta bidirecional 4066?
mm viendo el datasheet veo un juego de transistores fet..
pero nose como se llama esta configurarcion
perdon si mi pregunta es muy obvia pero no se mucho acerca de estos componentes

me pueden dar una idea?


----------



## Cacho (Jun 27, 2011)

gusmarr dijo:


> Hola. Alguien sabe que puente rectificador puedo usar de 6 u 8 amperios, y un rango que arranque desde los 10 vol??
> Por favor, si alguien me puede orientar lo agradecere mucho.


Cualquiera que soporte 6 u 8A y más de 10V. Vas a la casa de electrónica que más te apetezca y le preguntás al vendedor cuáles tiene.

Saludos


----------



## lovis777 (Jun 27, 2011)

una consulta disculpen la ignorancia

porque cuando de coloca en serie un diodo (rectificador de media onda) al medir los amperios que sale del diodo en corriente continua resulta ser como el doble que al medir los amperios en corriente alterna sin el diodo rectificador.

lo mismo pasa con el voltaje pero todo lo contrario es decir con el diodo la mitad en DC y sin el diodo el doble en AC.


----------



## andrespavas (Ago 21, 2011)

Me gusto mucho este post, fue de gran ayuda los gifs para entender lo que sucedía con el diodo en cada una de sus configuraciones.
Podrías agregar información con condensadores?
Quiero saber que calculos debo hacer para obtener cierto voltaje sin que se baje a cero, algo como para obtener una gráfica lineal del voltaje.


----------



## fenixdy (Ago 28, 2011)

muy buen curso, sera de gran ayuda para muchos de nosotros, gracias, los gif ayudan mucho para entnder mejor felicidades


----------



## josemanuelma15 (Oct 13, 2011)

muy bueno me a servido de ayuda gracias


----------



## charlie45 (Oct 17, 2011)

Gracias por cosas asi, lo estoy copiando para llevarselo a mi hijo, tiene 12 pero creo que con mi ayuda puede ir entendiendolo, en nuestro pais la info tecnica escasea bastante...
saludos
charlie


----------



## nextys (Oct 25, 2011)

gracias por datos (aunque yo masomenos los se ) pero quisiera hacerte una pregunta que sobre transistores , es no aparecen en el informe pero bueno quería ver si me podrías dar una mano, desde ya muchas grias


----------



## pura mente (Dic 5, 2011)

una pregunta quien me podria decir que funcion tiene el controlador de temperatura de cautin lo necesito para el informe y se me olvido je je je le agradesco por fa y gracias


----------



## fenixdy (Dic 5, 2011)

Pues segun yo, el control de temperatura de un cautin es para eso precisamente, para regular la temperatura. El regular la temperatura de un cautin es importante  ya que todos los componentes electronicos soportan diferentes temperaturas,por lo que si el calor es mas del necesario podrias quemarlos o en algunos casos si soldas sobre PCB podrias levantar las pistas o si el calor es menor pues no podrias soldar adecuadamente.
Si tengo errores por favor aclaren, pero segun yo estoy bien jeje saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 5, 2011)

Hola.

Mi cautín no tiene control de temperatura.

Pero usando el sentido común. puedes hallar la funciones que busca.
Por ejemplo, ahorrar enegía cuando el cautín está en un momento de espera algo prolongado.
Evitar que la resistencia esté siempre en su funcionamiento máximo en lo momento de pausa prologadas, que acorta la vida de la resistencia, etc.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Dic 8, 2011)

Muchas gracias por el curso, se me habian olvidado algunos detalles jeje
saludos!


----------



## Joytike (Dic 27, 2011)

Excelente curso... Tengo un duda ya está posteado los transistores y su polarización si no para postearlos.


----------



## pura mente (Ene 19, 2012)

joytike hola porque no lo subes tu para tener mas en claro todo sobre ellos este curso de verdad que si esta bueno le sirve a muchos para grandes cosas saludos


----------



## mispollos (Ene 24, 2012)

La verdad me gusto mucho, espero que sea de gran ayuda, gracias por compartirlo!!!!


----------



## arlentita (Ene 27, 2012)

alguno podria ayudarme, necesito presentar un proyecto realiza con el software arduino peor no tengo idea de como utilizarlo ya he estado revisando y si se programar pero no tengo idea de que puedo hacer podrian ayudarme


----------



## krusnik04 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hola foristas, la verdad q buen tutorial, buscaba algo asi y los gifs estan muy buenos.

Se tal vez lo dificil que es tomarse un tiempo pero, espero alguien pueda ayudarme, quisiera saber sobre el "diodo rectificador de onda completa tipo puente con filtro capacitivo", lo que puedan darme, graficas, caracteristicas, lo que sea, por favor y de antemanno GRACIAS


----------



## talante (Feb 26, 2012)

Se tal vez lo dificil que es tomarse un tiempo pero, espero alguien pueda ayudarme, quisiera saber sobre el "diodo rectificador de onda completa tipo puente con filtro capacitivo", lo que puedan darme, graficas, caracteristicas, lo que sea, por favor y de antemanno GRACIAS[

Por favor, no lo tomes a mal, pero si buscas en google, tenés material para 77 años seguidos, no lo digo de mala onda, sino que creo que podés encontrar mucho más, que aunque con mucha buena voluntad, te diga, (yo o los otros colegas, que hay muchos que saben  bastante más que yo) Además si te interesa esto creo que le estás tomando el "gustito" a la electrónica, y en la red hay mucho, además de ponerme a la orden.
Repito, no es mala onda, VAMO ARRIBA


----------



## yduenas (Mar 6, 2012)

Esta muy buena la explicación de los diodos me ayudo mucho, pues en teoría tenía una vaga idea de la función del puente rectificador, pero con los gifs la logre convertir de vaga idea a una idea concreta jejeje. Solo tengo una duda y es que si hay dos diodos (Los dos de arriba) porque la corriente solo circula por uno y no por los dos si estan polarizados igual, mi teoría de porque no circula por los dos es porque uno tiene el circuito cerrado y el otro está abierto, es correcta esta teoría?


----------



## Agroelectric (Mar 31, 2012)

Al margen de positivos y negativos....Muy buen documento y muy util. Con su permiso me lo guardo en favoritos. Quedo personalmente a la espera de que lo continue, será agradable seguir leyendole y de mucha utilidad que vd lo continue.
Gracias de todas formas.


----------



## talante (Mar 31, 2012)

yduenas dijo:


> Esta muy buena la explicación de los diodos me ayudo mucho, pues en teoría tenía una vaga idea de la función del puente rectificador, pero con los gifs la logre convertir de vaga idea a una idea concreta jejeje. Solo tengo una duda y es que si hay dos diodos (Los dos de arriba) porque la corriente solo circula por uno y no por los dos si estan polarizados igual, mi teoría de porque no circula por los dos es porque uno tiene el circuito cerrado y el otro está abierto, es correcta esta teoría?



fijate en el circulito de la izquierda, representa el generador de corriente alterna (puede ser el trasformador de una fuente, un alternador..) bueno, la polaridad de sus terminales cambia al ritmo de la frecuencia de la corriente, y como la misma sigue el circuito. Te la estoy complicando, te cuento como lo entendí yo cuando estudiaba(hace ya tanto tiempo, que las pc eran de ciencia dficción) dibujate el circuito dos veces, en uno ponés el positivo(+) del generador arriba y en el otro abajo, entonces con un lapiz vas siguiendo el recorrido, vas a ver que la corriente circula por 2 diodos una ves y en otro por los otros dos. No tengo la menor idea como hacer un gif para mostrarlo, pero espere que el método "antiguo" te ayude


----------



## BKAR (Abr 1, 2012)

hola, dejo la siguiénte pagina...

http://www.indiabix.com/electronics-circuits/


----------



## talante (Abr 1, 2012)

BKAR dijo:


> hola, dejo la siguiénte pagina...
> 
> http://www.indiabix.com/electronics-circuits/



Gracias, está muy buena


----------



## inigoliz (Abr 13, 2012)

muchas gracias esta muy bien el tutorial!! tienes algun otro tutorial sobre mas temas iniciales de electronica? muchas gracias!


----------



## MAKAVELI (May 29, 2012)

VichoT dijo:


> Holas.Nada que decir del tutorial salvo que esta bueno ...aunque para serte franco pense que seria algo mas completo abarcando mas elementos...jejeje solo es una observacion personal y porfavor no sientas esto como una critica selo dificil que es darse el tiempo para hacer algo como esto..solo escribo mi impresion.
> 
> Otra cosa.trastornao.Tines razon el flujo de corriente electronica va de - a + pero ten en cuenta que en la antiguedad(en los comiensos de la electricidad) se creia que la corriente fluia de + a - y todos los textos desde entonces aceptan este sentido..... algunos lo llaman sentido electrico ( el real sera el sentido electronico) ademas en cierta formala corriente va de + a - (si sigues los huecos dejados por los electrones) asi todo esto se transformadorrma en un simple acuerdo para poder entender todos dela misma forma la corriente electrica y sus efectos.
> 
> BYE!



Una duda.., ¿podrían explicarme eso de la corriente (que pasa de - a +)?, sería de gran ayuda porque en este momento no lo entiendo... :S


----------



## sicorax (May 29, 2012)

Mira, en electronica se considera que la corriente pasa de + a - por tradicion ademas de que funciona, entonces, para que cambiar? pero cuando se habla de manera física se habla del sentido real de la corriente que es de - a + porque es la manera correcta de entender los experimentos que se hacen. Pero si solo te vas a dedicar a la electronica puedes pensar perfectamente que la corriente que pasa de + a - asi no te complicas la existencia con los elementos activos


----------



## elaficionado (May 29, 2012)

Hola.

Hay dos definiciones de corriente eléctrica.
La llamada corriente convencional, las cargas electricas son positivas y de desplazan de + a - .
La llamada corriente real, las cargas electricas son negativas (electrones) y se desplazan de - a + .

Cuando se analiza un circuito, se puedes escoger uno de los tipos (definiciones) de corriente, ya que, da lo mismo usar cualquiera, debido que las leyes que se emplean en la electricadad se cumplen indistintamente. Pero, siempre debe usarse solo un tipo a la vez (para evitar confusiones).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## BKAR (Jun 4, 2012)

la convencional se la debemos a que el personaje del billete de 100$ americanos, lo establecio asi, y nmo se ha podido corregir ese error porque ya todo esta establecido en esa direccion, es bueno saber un poco de fisica!!!jeje
que es lo que "fluye", en los conductores?, si si son electrones, tiene carga -, y si los pones a una batería estos se dirigen al terminal positivo, en contra al campo eléctrico generado por la batería, ese es el sentido real!...pero como dice elaficionado las definiciones y demas se toman con la convencional


----------



## pont (Jun 21, 2012)

Quiero aprender electrónica analógica (rectificación, filtrado, tipos de polarización de transistor, amplificadores oprecacionales, etc). Estoy estudiando ingeniería, y me parese que el profesor que me dió la clase de Electrónica analógica no nos presento la suficiente información, he querido modelar algunos circuitos para amplificar microseñales para inyectarlas a un ADC y no he logrado buenos resultados y me parese que mis conocimientos al respecto estan algo débiles.
¿Alguien tendrá una guía paso a paso con informacion, formulas, calculos, prácticas y ejercicios??
Muchas gracias...


----------



## talante (Jun 21, 2012)

estimado pont: aquí mismo en el foro hay buenos tutoriales de electrónica analógica, también en la secciones de foros encontrarás muchos datos.
También en internet hay tutoriales, cursos, etc, del tema, si bien por las leyes de derecho de autor (ley SOPA por sus iniciales en inglés) hay muchos links caidos y por otro lado si te envío algun link puedo poner al Foro de Electrónica en la ilegalidad, si buscás en la red hay mucho. La wikipedia tiene mucho de electrónica.
Usando tu buscador (por ejemplo google u otro) podés poner tema por tema, o sea, "diodos rectificadores" "fuentes alimentación" amplificadores" lo que quieras, o poner directamente "curso electrónica basica" o simplemente "curso electrónica" y algo vas a encontrar que te ayude. Hay muchos videos tutoriales también en youtube, los buscás de la misma manera.
Como sea, además de toda la información que ya está en Foro de Electrónica, cualquiera de los colegas miembros del foro gustoso te va ayudar en temas puntuales.
A no desanimarse
, Una pregunta mia ADC es un conversor analógico/digital?
A la orden, aqui estamos para ayudar


----------



## pont (Jun 21, 2012)

Que tal, si con "ADC" me refiero a un convertidor analogico digital.


----------



## talante (Jun 21, 2012)

pont dijo:


> Que tal, si con "ADC" me refiero a un convertidor analogico digital.


Ya que estás ahí, te explico que te dí como solución buscar en la red, no lo hice por hacérmela fácil y "mandarte a la guerra con un tenedor"; si no porqué como estás estudiando tenés criterio para seleccionar entre el material que encuentres (que hay mucho), lo que te sirve a tu interés.
Te pregunté, porque yo escribo A/D, pero ojo, es mi costumbre, no quiero decir que sea lo más tecnicamente correcto.
Otro dato, cuando busco algo y no lo encuentro hago esto: por ejemplo, ya que estamos en el tema, en google, escribo:ACD ( ó conversor analógico digita) y busco por imágenes, también podés pones ACD diagrama o esquemas, te van aparecer un montón de imágenes sobre esto, si cliqueas sobre la imagen te manda a la página en que está, luego para acceder a la misma cerras (click en la X de la foto) y ya estás ahí.
A veces encontré más rápido así lo que buscaba.


----------



## pont (Jun 21, 2012)

Muchas gracias hermano. En sí deseaba encontrar algo ya muy digerido, aunke tenga terminos muy tecnicos. Pero lo k he encontrado, siempre esta enfocado a lo mas basico de lo basico, no se adentra mucho como en los libros de la universidad. Buscaba algo asi como un resumen, un consentrado para universitarios.
Pero veo k aki si me voy buscando tema por tema, encuentro lo k nesesito. XD
Ya resolvi un detalle que tenía con un lm35. Y así espero seguir aprendiendo. Este doro esta muy bueno
Gracias


----------



## talante (Jun 21, 2012)

Para pont:
te voy a pasar unos autores: Boylestad, Hait, Savant, Hambley

Electronica y electricidad  GTZ   estos son 4 tomos (Excelente 3900 páginas )

electronica básica para ingenieros    Ruiz robledo  (este tiene más fórmulas que números la guia telefonica)

Y te deseo la mejor suerte, porque despúes de la ley SOPA es dificil encontrarlos, pero buscando...., algunos lugares todavía te permiten descargarlos, Te recomiendo el GTZ. Creo que es el más completo


----------



## ramiro396 (Jul 31, 2012)

Excelente aporte.


----------



## Tezla (Feb 4, 2013)

Muchas gracias, esto es básico y muy importante. 
es de mucha ayuda!


----------



## talante (May 20, 2013)

Creo que quieres decir un Delay. en el datashhet del CI (se busca en google) estan determinados esos parámetros, GND siempre significa masa o tierra, 
Aqui hay algo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/reverb-digital-usando-6-modulos-pt2399-58809/


----------



## Exocet (Oct 16, 2013)

Exelente creo que por fin entendi lo de corriente convencional y corriente real.


----------



## sanju (Dic 12, 2013)

Buenos dias a tod@s,

Necesitaria que me echasen una mano con dos ejercicios que me han puesto en clase, y no soy capaz de dar con la solucion. El primero es dibujar la forma de onda del circuito de la imagen: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Y el segundo seria: diseñar un circuito que deje pasar una señal sin afectarla, excepto porque limite su excursion al intervalo de +8.4V>V>+1.6V.

Gracias a tod@s. Un saludo








Hola de nuevo, veo que hay problemas con la imagen que he intentado subir, voy a probar de nuevo, siento repetir el post


----------



## Maverick06 (Oct 23, 2014)

Mi amigo, que gran post. esto es demasiado para ser gratis para explicarle a un principiante. Gracias por tomarte el trabajo


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 23, 2014)

Hola.

En el ciclo positivo de la onda seno mayor a 2.7v, Vo = +2.7V 
En el ciclo positivo de la onda seno menor  a 2.7v o negativo, Vo=+1.3v

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Selkir (Jun 17, 2016)

Hola a todos.
Si este mensaje no está en el lugar apropiado, disculpad, pero no sabía donde ponerlo y creo que es algo que tal vez a alguien más le pueda ser útil, ya que he estado buscando y no he encontrado nad aal respecto (o no he sabido buscar bien).

Estoy analizando el circuito del pedal de efecto the gruntbox (adjunto imagen), ya que me gustaría realizarlo, pero antes lo quiero entender, y hay dos cosas que no termino de entender.
1- ¿Para que sirven los condensador que hay en las resistencias de realimentación de los operacionales? Y, ¿cómo se calculan esos condensadores?
2- ¿Qué función tienen los diodos en la realimentación de los operaciones (los de la parte inferior de la imagen)?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2016)

Funcionamiento del transistor...


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 15, 2017)

Hola, en algun momento seguira este tutorial? veo que no hay muchos en la pagina, suerte.


----------



## Eliasrojas (Ago 28, 2017)

Un poco corto el curso, pero muy bien explicado.. Mengustaria que agregaras la aplicación de cada uno de los tipos de diodos seria mas completo. Saludo s


----------



## malesi (Dic 30, 2021)

*Principiantes y no principiantes*


----------



## Lautaro09z (Jul 18, 2022)

¿Debo empezar con ese curso básico o debo aprender otras cosas para empezar este curso? no se por donde empezar.


----------



## malesi (Jul 18, 2022)

Lautaro09z dijo:


> ¿Debo empezar con ese curso básico o debo aprender otras cosas para empezar este curso? no se por donde empezar.


Tecnologia Fácil: Electricidad, Electrónica, Informática, etc.


----------

